# Brushing Up



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

We manage to get all of our blinds taken care of and the guides did an amazing job tying everything in to disappear into the landscape. We were running just a tad behind on field work this year but it all came together quickly. We didn't have too much damage to our blinds which was amazing considering. Follow us on *Facebook** and Instagram*http://www.instagram.com/castawaylodge.

*Waterfowl Report
*
It was a solid opener for the 2017 Texas Duck Season. Lots of puddle ducks on the coast thus far and strangely enough, we managed several fully plummed Blue Wing Teal drakes. These birds are way ahead of schedule on being fully "deck out". Gadwal, Wigeon, Blue & Green Wing Teal, Redheads, Blue Bills, and our favorite Shoveler were putting on a close in decoying show. Even on a slick off on Saturday morning, we check full limits with the birds working the blocks well but finishing a little skittish in the slick water. Add 10 to 15 out of the South on Sunday and the birds finished really well over the blocks. Wind is just a must have on a lot of days and being on the X really helps. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

It looks like we've got a light cold front coming around mid-week taking winds to a Northerly direction and temps down into the upper 50's with highs in the low 70's. That will be a welcome shift and should make for some really solid shooting.

*Fishing Scene*

Solid Trout and Redfish action continues over mud/grass and shell reefs mid-bay. Light winds early opened up to swarms of schooling Trout for Capt. James Cunningham. Wading shell put Trout to 20" on the stringer working the gap in the reefs with soft plastics. Capt. Chris Cady reported a mixed bag of Redfish, Trout, and Black Drum for guests on slower fishing late week working popping cork shrimp. Start planning your trip today, check availability *HERE*.

*Airboat Redfishing Trips - February - April Primetime*

Lock down your dates early for some awesome airboat trips touring the back marsh of Matagorda Island. Tight schools of Black Drum and Redfish will be swarming over mud/grass and making for memories of a lifetime! Come see us!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------

